# front strut tie BAR on B14



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*front control arm tie BAR on B14*

I know this has been covered billions of times, i looked at many of the threads before, but now when i am ready to aquire one i can't find any of the previous thread. So Who makes um and how do i contact them.

Thank and soon as i ge the info i'll withdrawn the thread


My apologies

:dumbass: Dave


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Courtesy Nissan makes very good bars. I just installed mine. Motiavational Engineering sells then.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

sorry, but my intial post was in error, i wanted controlarm tie bar, i already haver the stillen upper bars front and back, and they fit on a 1.6l, i have the car to prove it.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

I found the info i was looking for, MOderator can you remove this thead?

Thank You


----------

